# Win this Crested Gecko!!



## PuffDragon (Sep 29, 2008)

So I have a few extra Crested Gecko's (_R. ciliatus_) lying around and I wanted to raffle one of to you guys! Here is the gecko you will receive:











He/she comes from some very nice looking parents and should turn out to be a Lavender/green Fire morph.

The Contest: Reptile Creativity/Artwork

-Participants must enter only ONE of the following. It can be a piece of artwork, poetry, photography, graphic design, short story, or music (make sure you know/learn to host the material so we can view it).
-Choose only ONE piece to submit.
-Must be reptile related.
-Participants must have 25 or more posts to be eligible to win.
-Only ONE submission per member.
-Contest will run from 09/29/08 to 10/13/08 
-There after I will pick the top 5 entries and have a vote for the winner.
-Winner will pay shipping costs via UPS Over Night.
-Shipping to lower 48 states only.

Tips: 

If you do not have a camera I suggest borrowing one or start writing!! Hehe. 

If you have trouble posting a picture refer to the picture tutorials in the general discussion section of the website.


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 29, 2008)

Mom:





Dad:


----------



## ZEKE (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome idea puff! i would love to enter the contest but if i win my mom wont be too happy 

how old is the gecko you are giving away? too young to tell male or female?


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 29, 2008)

Hatched 07/18/08


----------



## jim_m (Sep 29, 2008)

cute little critter. How old before a sex can be determined?


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 29, 2008)

6-7 months if you use a jewelers loupe to look for preanal pores. Visually sex can be determined around a year or more.


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 1, 2008)

Bump


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 1, 2008)

Well I will enter a photo, but I will not want to win, I will leave it to some other lucky winner. 






This was taken on my trip to the Tampa show this past weekend. How you like my new friend? LOL


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 1, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> This was taken on my trip to the Tampa show *this past weekend*. How you like my new friend? LOL



I wasn't aware it is still 2005! LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 2, 2008)

Yea, the date is off just a bit, lol. I did have our shirt and hat on though.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 2, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


>


Who's the skinny guy with no hair???????????? :mrgreen:


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 2, 2008)

Skinny? LOL, you are trying to win some brownie points? Yes I did cut my hair, and I like it much better.


----------



## ZEKE (Oct 3, 2008)

well im gona get a new picture of zazu some time for this. you have all already seen all my pictures a lot lol. time for a new one!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 3, 2008)

Bobby cut his hair?


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 3, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> Bobby cut his hair?


Lots of them!!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 6, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 6, 2008)

No Bobby your curls! LOL 

Sorry I can't enter, I live in Canada. Beautiful cresty though 

Good luck everyone,
Spencer


----------



## leoares27 (Oct 8, 2008)

This is Cecil, my 3 year old Leopard Gecko


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes, I cut a few of my hairs, and I like it much better.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 8, 2008)

I've been thinking of getting a hair cut as well but it's so chilly up hear I might just keep it for snowboarding this winter lol 

I've had my hair long for at least the past 3-4 years with only 1 actual hair cut over the summer but has since grown back. I also wanna keep my hair to make a giant mohawk for Halloween! I'm 15, I may as well get in a many years of trick or treating in as I can.

Also thats a great picture of Cecil!

Spencer


----------



## leoares27 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks PinkPunisher!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 8, 2008)

roses are red
violets are blue
gimme that gecko
or i will pound you


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 9, 2008)

leoares27 said:


> Thanks PinkPunisher!



Don't thank me, you took the picture  

LOL John, good one! 

Spencer


----------



## fisherman (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome geckos. I wish I could win it, but I don't have enough posts. And my mom would kill me. And I don't have the money to set up another tank and stuff right now.

Here's a little picture anyways, just for fun. This is my newly acquired Gray Tree Frog. (don't let her looks fool you, she's ferocious!  :mrgreen: )






fisherman


----------



## ZEKE (Oct 11, 2008)

i just thought i would let you know that im not entering  unless i can post an old picture that you have probably already seen. my camera battery is dead and i cannot find my charger anywhere.


----------



## ZEKE (Oct 12, 2008)

okay here is the picture I'm entering.

say Hello to my super rare pink phase crested gecko!







lol. hope you all like him!





*even though the Petsmart Crested Gecko care sheet says that crested geckos can be found in the colors pink and purple, they cant. this picture is edited for fun and i don't expect to win the contest*


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 13, 2008)

Contest is now closed. Thank you for those who entered!


----------



## ZEKE (Oct 13, 2008)

how many people actually entered? who won?


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 13, 2008)

It's being decided right now. 5 people entered  

You can vote here for the winner. I will leave the voting up for another week. So 10/20/08 we will have a winner:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2419&sid=1cad8144465ad2ccbb82bd8bad84b67b">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic ... 8bad84b67b</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ZEKE (Oct 13, 2008)

hmm. odd that more people didnt enter to win a free gecko. i cant take him even if i do win  i entered my edited pic as more of a joke

and fisherman said he cant win because his mom would kill him and he doesnt have the money.

so really the only people that entered and can win are JohnMatthew and leoares27.

maybe you should think of keeping the entering open longer unless you really just want to get rid of the gecko.


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 13, 2008)

2 weeks was plenty of time. I'm afraid the site is just not as active these days.


----------



## akward_silence91 (Oct 13, 2008)

Pedro first day (r.i.p)


----------



## ZEKE (Oct 14, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> 2 weeks was plenty of time. I'm afraid the site is just not as active these days.



yeah, i think its because everyone's tegus are n hibernation. so they dont have anything new to talk about. thats why you all need a crested gecko! they will be awake at night when your tegu is asleep and they dont hibernate. woohoo!


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 14, 2008)

We've got plenty of reptiles that don't hibernate, maybe too many!! :mrgreen:


----------



## ZEKE (Oct 14, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> We've got plenty of reptiles that don't hibernate, maybe too many!! :mrgreen:



well i think you need another (or 10)!


----------



## akward_silence91 (Oct 14, 2008)

keep voting. if you don't know who to vote for, vote for me. ty!!!!


----------



## Derek Howe (Feb 6, 2014)

leoares27 said:


> Thanks PinkPunisher!


Its a aboriginal man eating albino


----------

